

Black Founders Hackathon: My Experience - drurly
http://www.drurly.com/blog/2013/02/10/black-founders-hackathon-my-experience/

======
flexxaeon
Thanks for sharing. When you decide to expound upon the "natural
bootstrappers" theory I'd like to read that.

------
chayesfss
One of the things I like best about computers and the internet is race is not
brought into the mix.

------
drurly
Me too. Thx for the comment

